# Holy Crap Not Holy Smokes!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lost for words!

http://www.myholysmoke.com/


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Shot out over a marsh or the mountains or sent to outer space are one of many options nowadays, leaving this world with a bang is the latest fad!!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I saw a similar article somewhere a few weeks ago. I told my wife that I'd like to do something like that as she knows my wishes to be cremated. Didn't go over too well. I thinks it's a cool idea and kinda nutty all at the same time. I've never been known to conform anyway.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, I have seen just about everything now. Next thing you know, someone will want to put your ashes in a bag of deer corn.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Did you guys see the prices on that stuff. $850 plus cost of manufacturers cost of components for either 250 shot shell, 100 rifle cartridges, or 250 handgun cartridges. That is ridiculous.

I agree though that this is kind of a cool nutty way to go out with a bang.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Gives a whole new meaning to recycled brASS!!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom man Rodney!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Gives a whole new meaning to recycled brASS!!!


LOL Good to see you back Rodney.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good to be able to be here Sir!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez man are you still at work ??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

No but did just get home. Salvaged an old system out of the garage and back online at the house.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Good for you !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Chris got me lined out and was able to get back on with my original self.


----------

